
How Python async should have been - BerislavLopac
https://sobolevn.me/2020/06/how-async-should-have-been
======
mattbillenstein
I'm still using gevent mostly - I find this whole thing in python pretty ugly.

~~~
ccanassa
Yeah, me too. I do have some experience with functional languages (Clojure)
but I never enjoyed languages with these "Railway-Oriented" constructs.

